# QUADS!



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a 3 yr. old Alpine doe that was round as a beach ball and way bigger! Her udder looks like a 2 teated Holstein cow. She had 4 healthy little ( ave. 6#) kids on the 8 th. 2 bucks, 2 does. I have never had quads in all the years of raising dairy goats. And the buck only mounted her 1x. Really! 

The last kid was a complete breech. What a fiasco getting it out. All I could feel were hip bones.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Wowza! Babies galore! 

Any pictures to prove it happened? :haha:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! We have only had one set of quads in 6 years, same as yours, 2 bucks, 2 does!

Nice work getting the breech kid out


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! Congrats


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll try and figure out how to post some photos.
My daughter in law was there with her 2 human kids. The boy is 7 the girl 9. They were pretty amazed about the birth process. Especially with grandma's arm up the goats backside! What an introduction to the miracle of life. DIL actually caught and dried off the 1st 3. I was hauling hay. Hew first birth assist, too! (She did a great job!) 

Goats give newbies the trial by fire, for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Congrats! Lots of cute babies running around :happygoat:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome job all around! congrats!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

ArborGoats said:


> Wowza! Babies galore!
> 
> Any pictures to prove it happened? :haha:


Pics or it didn't happen! Lol!!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Add them to the kidding tally!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oooooo! Quads are awesome!!!! Congratulations. PICTURES???? HMMMMMM?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

